

Protovis is no longer under active development. Spins off new lib, D3 - subbu
http://mbostock.github.com/protovis/ex/

======
subbu
Their explanation about the transition from Protovis to d3:
<http://mbostock.github.com/d3/tutorial/protovis.html>

